# What'S This One?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Item 310236930186

Not a Vostok like the seller says... Poljot? The Russian characters are similar but not quite there... Fake something?

It does look nice though...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It's a Raketa 'Pilot' , but a variation I've not seen before. They're usually 24hr movements and feature the variation of the Raketa logo shown here with the word Pilot in cyrillic script under the logo.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> It's a Raketa 'Pilot' , but a variation I've not seen before. They're usually 24hr movements and feature the variation of the Raketa logo shown here with the word Pilot in cyrillic script under the logo.


Thanks Draygo, I was about to post that... I think the better translation would be "Aviator" (that's a BIG deal for American pilots  )? Had a hard time googling that one letter for letter from the Cyrillic alphabet 

I've seen those 24 hour Raketas you were talking about, found one here (12nd from the top):

http://www.h-spot.net/watches_russian.htm

Anyway, thanks for your help!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a "Pilot" from the Petrodworzowy Watch Factory if it's all correct - never seen that design before, but as already said, that's no guarantee it's good or bad - there are just so many variations out there. :yes:

At the current price it has to be ok to buy, I don't think it's a Chinasian version/copy, they're not usually worth the copying, the name's not well enough known to be a collectors magnet! :lol:

Go, on, you *know* you want it , and if you don't like it, I would maybe buy it off you! :rofl2:

(and you know the h-spot website you refer to is "one of our own"? Rich's excellent site!?)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Mel, and who do you think is winning the bidding?









Didn't know h-spot was Rich's but has been in my bookmarks (or favourites or whatever, been changing from browser to browser) for a while. Great collection and handy links all-over!


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Kutusov - it's most certainly pilot, not aviator

greek letter pi: P

backwards N is: I

greek lambda: L

obvious O

obvious T

aviator would be "abiatop"

B is pronounced V as in Boctok (C is S)

P is pronounced "air" or R as in CCCP ("ess ess ess air")

and i've not seen that dial before either - though the case has Raketa all over it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> Kutusov - it's most certainly pilot, not aviator
> 
> greek letter pi: P
> 
> ...


Ah, google translator sucks  Thanks!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you Google on "cyrillic alphabet" you'll get a choice of links to "images" which you can then print off and use as simple translate pages - works most of the time, what you don't get you can guess from the rest. Note this covers "other" cyrillics as well, not just Russian characters. :lol:


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I noticed the Raketa symbol right off. I don't think this is "highly collectible" but I suppose that is in the eye of the holder. The Raketa I want would be the Polar Bear 24 hour. All Raketas are readily avail and affordable. try rugift . com if you like. I have purchased from them a few times.

No, I don't get a kickback, but sorry if we don't post shop suggestions here.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

C.W. said:


> I noticed the Raketa symbol right off. I don't think this is "highly collectible" but I suppose that is in the eye of the holder. The Raketa I want would be the Polar Bear 24 hour. All Raketas are readily avail and affordable. try rugift . com if you like. I have purchased from them a few times.
> 
> No, I don't get a kickback, but sorry if we don't post shop suggestions here.


Yeah, those polar bears are nice!!

Thanks for the link, where are they based and where do they ship from, you know? They seem to have 3 offices: one in Russia, one in the US and one in the UK (there's a fax number)...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, disregard my question, I found it. They ship from Russia, US or Europe.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

C.W. said:


> The Raketa I want would be the Polar Bear 24 hour.












:cheers:

EDIT: Ooops, Wrong smiley! ...That's better.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > The Raketa I want would be the Polar Bear 24 hour.
> ...


Yeap, I would have chosen the white dial also. Nice bear!! And they are also the cheapest of the cheapest on that website you posted.

I also like this one A LOT!!:










BTW, lost the auction... stupid auctions ending during dinner time... :disgust:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah yeah - you with your red second hand and red minutes 

BTW there are loads of big Zeroes on eBay - many marked CCCP if that adds value to you


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> yeah yeah - you with your red second hand and red minutes
> 
> BTW there are loads of big Zeroes on eBay - many marked CCCP if that adds value to you


Yeah, where did that polar bear came from? The one I see are all black and white... :sadwalk:

...and I'm guessing the big zero is the one I posted?...


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

there USED to be lots of zeroes on eBay but the supply does seem to have dried up since the apparent shut down of Mr Ruscamera. i also notice another good source of "Raketas" now only sells Russian dolls. hmmm.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> there USED to be lots of zeroes on eBay but the supply does seem to have dried up since the apparent shut down of Mr Ruscamera. i also notice another good source of "Raketas" now only sells Russian dolls. hmmm.


There where a lot of "fake" Raketas on the bay, till 15 days ago, when the new Saint Peterburg Raketa Factory asked ebay to cancel all the counterfeit Raketa watches.

There is a post on Watchuseek (may I mention it?) by Raketawatches, about it. B)

Now all you can find on the 'bay are real legitimate watches... or so they say there, in Saint Petersburg.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> There where a lot of "fake" Raketas on the bay, till 15 days ago, when the new Saint Peterburg Raketa Factory asked ebay to cancel all the counterfeit Raketa watches.
> 
> There is a post on Watchuseek (may I mention it?) by Raketawatches, about it. B)
> 
> Now all you can find on the 'bay are real legitimate watches... or so they say there, in Saint Petersburg.


Sure you can! Thanks for that, I didn't know. I did noticed a substantial reduction of watches on my search queries and I think I've read that post on WUS but I thought it was an old post (I'm not a member). Being the idiot that I am, I hadn't connected the dots...

Hey, I'm still waiting on that info on where to get the polar bear with all those colours!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ...I'd never seen one before either. Had been *needing* a Polar for a while and the red details tipped me over the edge!
> 
> Can't recall where it came from but it arrived beautifully wrapped in Ukrainian paper and string. Probably an illegal :hypocrite:
> 
> BTW, the BigZero's also on my long list  - the dramatic numbering made me overlook the quite cool hands before today.


Thanks Draygo! You should have told us about that one 3 or 4 weeks ago, before Raketa banned all those "home-made" fakes...

Regarding the Big Zero, I just don't order one right away because I have another "blind people" watch incoming (silly name, that...). Not Russian but hey...










Hard to see on this pic but it's a cream dial with black numbers and hands. 43mm watch if I recall correctly so it's a big one. Nice to tell the time on those nights that... :beer:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov - I just happened to stumble across this last night on the evilBay - 250677468259 - thought you may be interested as it's a Polar ...with red bits


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

red handed Polar was from the red handed ruscamera - i'm stalking you on eBay - some people have favourite sellers, i have favourite buyers 

if it helps, the big zero is one i used to want but now don't. i can't reconcile with the fact that at midday it's exactly 12 hours out.

i'd end up looking at it and having that go through my head every time. have i saved you any money?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> red handed Polar was from the red handed ruscamera - i'm stalking you on eBay - some people have favourite sellers, i have favourite buyers
> 
> if it helps, the big zero is one i used to want but now don't. i can't reconcile with the fact that at midday it's exactly 12 hours out.
> 
> i'd end up looking at it and having that go through my head every time. have i saved you any money?


Aaah. Good old ruscamera. Missing him already ;-)

Have you saved me any money on the big zero? Probably no... unlikely to suffer form cognitive dissonance on that score. Oh... and because I'd probably only end up buying one that was too good a price to ignore or, let's face it, late one night after a few too many.

Anyway, I've got plenty enough watches. :blush2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Kutusov - I just happened to stumble across this last night on the evilBay - 250677468259 - thought you may be interested as it's a Polar ...with red bits


Cheers for that!!! No longer there... it's now mine, MINE!!!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov - I just happened to stumble across this last night on the evilBay - 250677468259 - thought you may be interested as it's a Polar ...with red bits
> ...


  Damn, would have bought that like a shot! Just got back in & missed it by a few minutes. Nicest 24 hr I've seen this week.

Congratulations.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Damn, would have bought that like a shot! Just got back in & missed it by a few minutes. Nicest 24 hr I've seen this week.
> 
> Congratulations.


 :tongue2: :naughty:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> e-mailed the seller to see if there is any chance another one might be coming up  Knowing my luck i've got no chance :death:
> 
> Would love this
> 
> ...


Hope he gets another!! And if he doesn't, I bet there will be another one soon enough









I actually like this one better, it has a lot to do with the case shape...










It's a lot cheaper too on rugift... strike that, he has at least two on auction with a starting bid of US$0.75.

This one is also very nice


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Answer.....NO CHANCE! :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :death:


He won't be getting another??? :shocking: Dang!!... well, never you mind...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Those hour points & the Bear much nicer than a bunch of blokes standing around on an iceberg!


 :rofl2: Point taken...

The guy doesn't have a very high feedback (300 something but 100% on that)... let's see how that turns out...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov,

Any sign of this yet?










Expected to see a wrist shot by now, or are you still having post problems?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov,
> 
> Any sign of this yet?
> 
> ...


Mate, answered you on some other topic... not going to happen, the seller cancelled the order :sadwalk:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov,
> ...


 :thumbsdown: Sorry to hear that, it was a nice watch. Wonder what he did with it? Hope you left appropriate feedback


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> :thumbsdown: Sorry to hear that, it was a nice watch. Wonder what he did with it? Hope you left appropriate feedback


I didn't... It probably had something to do with that legal action move Raketa made by that time. A lot of sellers had to remove items and "Cease and Desist" from selling them.

Good news is... I found another one last night and it's already in the mail! :victory:

Btw, the Russian thing on the top of the dial is "Polyarnie" which is a name of a town in Murmansk where they made nuclear submarines and other ships: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyarny


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Btw, the Russian thing on the top of the dial is "Polyarnie" which is a name of a town in Murmansk where they made nuclear submarines and other ships: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyarny


I'm not sure about that - although that's factually correct - it's also the direct translation into Russian of the English word 'Polar', isn't it?... Which came first, though? I'm absolutely happy to be corrected, as I'm no expert, but it seems more likely than just having the name of one single sub base on the dial to me? Anyone speak Russian?

Either way, I'm glad you found another (approved ) supplier!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'm not sure about that - although that's factually correct - it's also the direct translation into Russian of the English word 'Polar', isn't it?... Which came first, though? I'm absolutely happy to be corrected, as I'm no expert, but it seems more likely than just having the name of one single sub base on the dial to me? Anyone speak Russian?
> 
> Either way, I'm glad you found another (approved ) supplier!


No, no! You got me wrong! It's not the name of a sub base, it's the name of a city near Murmansk where the sub base is! And if you look at the map, that city should be cold enough to be inhabited just by polar bears


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about that - although that's factually correct - it's also the direct translation into Russian of the English word 'Polar', isn't it?... Which came first, though? I'm absolutely happy to be corrected, as I'm no expert, but it seems more likely than just having the name of one single sub base on the dial to me? Anyone speak Russian?
> ...


OK.... But I still think the watch is labelled with the word Polar - as in 'of, or pertaining to the North Pole' rather than labelled with the name of a city. in the same way, there is also a Raketa labelled Arctic and Antarctica (but in Russian).

I think that the city was named that way because 'blooming cold place miles from anywhere' wouldn't fit on the road signs...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I think that the city was named that way because 'blooming cold place miles from anywhere' wouldn't fit on the road signs...


PMSL! Yeah, could be!!


----------

